# Holidays



## v2 (Aug 5, 2007)

Hello guys, 

I'll be gone on Holiday for 1½ weeks as of tomorrow, so I will be unable to respond to any PM's or posts on the forum during this time 
v2


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 5, 2007)

Have fun, where are you going?


----------



## v2 (Aug 5, 2007)

Thx Adler- I'm going to go to the north of Poland- place with many lakes, rivers and forest... Really great pleace for holidays far from city and noise...
some pics:
Kaszuby, fotoreporta¿e, fotogalerie, piêkne miejsca na Kaszubach


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 5, 2007)

Very cool, have fun and be safe!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2007)

Have fun v2!


----------



## mkloby (Aug 5, 2007)

Have a great trip. Nothing like relaxing without even thinking about work for a couple weeks.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 5, 2007)

Have fun and bring us back a fish in some mountain ice!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 5, 2007)

have fun v2


----------



## Cota1992 (Aug 5, 2007)

Have a great time!
Art


----------

